# warm ups



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

hey out there, anyone know any good warm up techs. befor you get into an actual match so you don't hurt yourself if so reply.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

Sitting on the floor and doing the sit and reach, leg spread and doing the head to knee.  Just do a lot of hip and hamstring stuff.  Also it is good to go over kicking and striking, starting slow and adding tension.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah. Just do some static strecthes and hold for 3min don't hold back on the strecthes go hard you will be amazed at how going at something simple hard can do for you and don't worry this strecthes can be used for more than cool down just go strong you will go all day and not hurt yourself.----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------jkd friend


----------



## Jimi (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the advice jkd feind. LOL. You remind me of someone. LMAO. Stretching is good for getting the kinks loose, don't stretch too hard in prep for a match, like just before getting into the ring, stretch to get loose enough. To warm up, skip rope or shadow box, do something to get your heart rate up. Never get into the ring cold, be ready. Good luck. PEACE your JKD FEIND JIMI


----------

